# Opportunity for musicians: 19th Jeunesses International Violin Competition 2012



## lisaviolin

*19th Jeunesses International Violin Competition 2012 *[/SIZE]

Date: 12 - 19 May 2012
Place: Bucharest, Romania 
With a tradition of 19 years, Jeunesses International Music Competition is one of jmEvents.ro successful programs. It discovers and promotes young talents, combining competition with master-class and classical music concerts for worldwide fans.

Age category: Applicants must be born in or between the years:
Age category B - born between 1.01.1998 - 31.12.2005
Age category C - born between 1.01.1994 - 31.12.1997
Age category D - born between 1.01.1982 - 31.12.1993
Younger competitors may apply for a superior age category.
Registration deadline: 1st of March 2012 - date of postmark
Prizes: In a total amount of 10,000 Euro, consisting in money, instruments or scholarships

For further details please visit www.jmEvents.ro or contact us at [email protected] !
Address: 
PO Box 13 - 63, Bucharest 13 
+40 740 759 566
+40 21 3236600	
[email protected]


----------

